# Apache mit SSL unter Suse 8.2



## Cubaner (23. Juli 2003)

Hallo erstmal, bin neu hier. Und hab auch noch nicht soviel Ahnung von Linux.

Wollte nen Apache Server mit SSL unter Suse 8.2 installieren. Ohne SSL ist er einwandfrei gegangen, aber nachdem ich das SSL Modul aktiviert habe, und versucht habe nen Schlüssel zu erstellen, kommt jetzt beim Starten die Fehlermeldung:

Starting httpd [ PHP4 SSL ]Apache/1.3.27 mod_ssl/2.8.12 (Pass Phrase Dialog)
Some of your private key files are encrypted for security reasons.
In order to read them you have to provide us with the pass phrases.

Server cubaner3.lan.fli4l:443 (RSA)
Enter pass phrase:
Apache:mod_ssl:Error: Private key not found.
**Stopped
stty: standard input: Inappropriate ioctl for device
..failed

Hat jemand schon mal Apache mit SSL unter Suse 8.2 installiert?


----------

